# PLANNING my next acquisition



## Driller64 (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay so after the little fiasco described in my "Rehousing fast Ts" thread, I am going to be extra cautious in my next t purchase. I'm still going to wait till next spring at least. But what's the harm in at least planning it? I'm personally wanting to get another LP or Lasiodora species or another Aphonopelma since I have the most experience with those two. But like you guys have said, the T should be interesting to me so I will have more motivation to keep it alive. So, based on my predicament, what are your recommendations of Ts for me?


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 1, 2014)

Depends on what you consider interesting, Driller.  G. pulchra is my favourite (along with B. emilia). Easy to care for, large, hardy, very active, ferocious eater, and will mature into a 5-6" solid black T.  B. smithi would be a good choice too, another large, docile terrestrial.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

I should just make 'If you don't have an A. geniculata, you need one' my signature, because that's what I am always suggesting.

Yes, you need an A. geniculata. 1. They're beautiful 2. Their feeding response is wild 3. Mine hardly ever uses her hide anymore so she is always out and about for me to admire. 4. They get big. Very impressive, an 8" spider garbage disposal. 5. They're easy to find and are on the cheaper side, even for a sexed female. I know someone here on AB that had 2" sexed females for $40. I bought mine from her, and it did indeed molt out female. 6. They're fast growing.

The downsides: 1. Their urticating hair is one of the most irritating (reportedly, but individuals can react differently. Could make it worse for you, could make it less so) 2. They get very big. At 8 inches, the mechanical damage could be pretty intense if they bit you. And since they are little monster trucks, you need to be mindful of that. Don't let your guard down, and don't reach into their enclosure with their hand. Mine readily attacks water or anything else that moves.

I'd also suggest Euathlus sp. "red" but as a sub-adult or a mature specimen. Very agonizingly slow to grow, but such docile and lovely little dwarf Ts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 1, 2014)

The problem with an A. geniculata is that som- alright I'll just flat out say who is this time, Storm76 said that they are fast, and if you read the thread I talked about you would see that my GBB almost escaped while I tried to rehouse it. So is it just his specimen that is like that or is that their general disposition? G. pulchras are too expensive


----------



## HungryGhost (Oct 1, 2014)

What do you have now?


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> The problem with an A. geniculata is that som- alright I'll just flat out say who is this time, Storm76 said that they are fast, and if you read the thread I talked about you would see that my GBB almost escaped while I tried to rehouse it. So is it just his specimen that is like that or is that their general disposition? G. pulchras are too expensive


My girl is fast, but it has never been a personal problem for me. When I rehoused her, she allowed herself to be guided into the catch cup without freaking out or trying to run. A few gentle nudges with a parrot feather and she was in.

I've seen her speed when she is hunting, but she's never used it 'against me' so to speak. BUT the most important thing is for you to feel confident with the tarantulas you get. If you think that an A. geniculata is too fast for you, then don't get one. If you approach a tarantula with a fearful and hesitant mind set, you could very easily make a mistake that could lead to your or the spider's harm.

No one can predict how a specific specimen will react. Just because mine hasn't given me any problems, doesn't mean mine won't/can't in the future. It also doesn't mean that if you got one, it would act just like mine. But if you're waiting until spring, perhaps do some more research and maybe see if you feel up to the species. I know that A. genics are far from being the fastest T out there though.

[video=youtube;0SGo4YEpwmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SGo4YEpwmA[/video]

Here is my girl, quick as a whip when she wants to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai (Oct 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> The problem with an A. geniculata is that som- alright I'll just flat out say who is this time, Storm76 said that they are fast, and if you read the thread I talked about you would see that my GBB almost escaped while I tried to rehouse it. So is it just his specimen that is like that or is that their general disposition? G. pulchras are too expensive


well any sling you buy is going to be fast and some more then others.  i don't think an A. genic sling is any faster then an LP sling.  they both grow up to be very large terrestials and they are less skittish as they grow with confidence in size.  they are mirror image in appetite but I think A. genics look better personally and certainly they don't have skittish GBB speed.  if you can rehouse an LP, you can most certainly rehouse an A. genic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> I should just make 'If you don't have an A. geniculata, you need one' my signature, because that's what I am always suggesting......
> ......I'd also suggest Euathlus sp. "red" but as a sub-adult or a mature specimen. Very agonizingly slow to grow, but such docile and lovely little dwarf Ts.


I should do the same in my signature block for G. pulchra, moxie.   Yes, the pulchra slings tend to be a fair bit more expensive than the rest ($55 for 1.25" up here), but they are worth every penny.

I just received a 1/4" Euathlus sp. "red" sling. So it's gonna take Forever & a Day, Amen for it to grow, huh?  That stinks, but I'll get enjoyment out of watching it grow.  Mine sure likes to tunnel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Oct 1, 2014)

If you want to save up a little I could suggest a Thrixopelma, they aren't particularly common but they aren't obnoxiously expensive either. Both myself and coldblood have T.cyaneolum and we've both observed our specimens to be very calm and move at a very methodical pace. They don't get very big as my AF is probably 4.25-4.5 inches and that's as big as shes going to get. Basically if you want a more colorful and less moody rosea then that's what this spider is. I have no idea how the genus is as slings but T.ockerti is the most common one but I think may be a little more skittish. The genus is quite unique in that they will shake their abdomen when irritated, my girl never has but apparently they can do it.

If you want to stick to what you know then why not try Aphonopelma seemani Blue Color Form? Basically you get a very interesting colored T for a decent price and gets to a decent size of around 6 inches if I recall. I've only had my sub-adult for a month but she is a very pretty gal who I think may molt soon. The slings of this species are pretty reasonable so you can get a decent sized one if you wait long enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> I should do the same in my signature block for G. pulchra, moxie.   Yes, the pulchra slings tend to be a fair bit more expensive than the rest ($55 for 1.25" up here), but they are worth every penny.
> 
> I just received a 1/4" Euathlus sp. "red" sling. So it's gonna take Forever & a Day, Amen for it to grow, huh?  That stinks, but I'll get enjoyment out of watching it grow.  Mine sure likes to tunnel.


I haven't had the pleasure of a G. pulchra-- just yet. I actually have a 2.25" female coming in the mail tomorrow! Very excited over that, I searched for about 2 weeks to find a female that wasn't over $200.

And yes, I have two .25" Euathlus sp. "red" slings so I've got a long wait ahead of me too. I also have a MM and a MF Euathlus sp. "red" pair, which is what inspired me into the slings. I love the species so much, I wanted to raise some personally. Mine don't really tunnel too much. They both have very shallow burrows against the wall of their enclosure, but when I open the top their little bums are always sticking out. Very good job at hiding, haha.

I've heard from Storm76 they take several years to hit maturity, I can't remember how many. But I joke that by the time my sling pair mature, they can go to the nursing home with me.

Driller -- I also have a B. albiceps sling I'm awfully fond of. Got it as a freebie, and it has grown on me immensely. Also cheap slings, but Brachypelma is a slow growing genus too. Not as bad as the Euathlus sp. "red" of course.  I haven't worked with any B. albiceps adults though. I'd suggest a G. pulchripes too, but mine is very moody and I've heard they can have moodswings. One minute they're 'content' and the next they're attacking tongs. Mine has a very intense feeding response, much like my A. geniculata. But they're on the slower side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> I'd suggest a G. pulchripes too, but mine is very moody and I've heard they can have moodswings. One minute they're 'content' and the next they're attacking tongs. Mine has a very intense feeding response, much like my A. geniculata. But they're on the slower side.


Mine is very "spirited", as soon as I touch the container it's running and bouncing around. It's also one of the only Ts that has attempted to bite and hair me and is very intense in the feeding department. My G.ihringi is calmer in comparison but does like to attack the water and will tackle whatever is put in there. Of course it's nothing I can't handle, it just makes my day a little interesting when it's feeding day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

awiec said:


> Mine is very "spirited", as soon as I touch the container it's running and bouncing around. It's also one of the only Ts that has attempted to bite and hair me and is very intense in the feeding department. My G.ihringi is calmer in comparison but does like to attack the water and will tackle whatever is put in there. Of course it's nothing I can't handle, it just makes my day a little interesting when it's feeding day.


YES. Exactly. My G. pulchripes has less hair on her abdomen than my A. geniculata does. She's a very flicky and skittish girl. I wanted a docile one, but I love the feisty gal I got instead just fine. The other day I went to feed her a superworm and was lowering the tongs in to drop it. She had other plans and practically leapt at my tongs for the wiggling worm. 

My G. Iheringi is still a sling, 1.5"-2" in size. He or she is quick to run away or do the 'bashful' curl where they pull their knees in close to their 'face'. But he or she also readily eats anything I offer as well.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> Driller -- I also have a B. albiceps sling I'm awfully fond of. Got it as a freebie, and it has grown on me immensely. Also cheap slings, but Brachypelma is a slow growing genus too. Not as bad as the Euathlus sp. "red" of course.  I haven't worked with any B. albiceps adults though. I'd suggest a G. pulchripes too, but mine is very moody and I've heard they can have moodswings. One minute they're 'content' and the next they're attacking tongs. Mine has a very intense feeding response, much like my A. geniculata. But they're on the slower side.


I don't know whether I should buy B. albiceps slings from Paul Becker since he has and probably still will have them in stock by next spring. But they are 1/2"ers and I'm not sure I could keep them alive. Also the shipping is $39.00 so I would probably have to slit my wrists if I bought only one sling. So yeah, probably a pair. And they are a species that I REALLY want to own so I will have motivation to take care of them. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I don't know whether I should buy B. albiceps slings from Paul Becker since he has and probably still will have them in stock by next spring. But they are 1/2"ers and I'm not sure I could keep them alive. Also the shipping is $39.00 so I would probably have to slit my wrists if I bought only one sling. So yeah, probably a pair. And they are a species that I REALLY want to own so I will have motivation to take care of them.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


You know, that's where I got my freebie sling from and it seems more like 3/4" to me. Not a huge difference, but. He or she isn't hard to look after, I pre-kill crickets and rip their legs off and leave it in overnight. The problem with planning is you don't know what the stock will be like when that time comes around, but for the most part there always seem to be some species that are readily available. If I were you, I would start putting away a little bit of money every month until you have about $150 in the spring time. That is enough for multiple slings of 1-3 different species -and- you'll also get a freebie for spending over $100. I don't find the point in buying 1-2 slings when shipping is usually around $30-40 dollars.


----------



## Akai (Oct 1, 2014)

if you're looking for another Lasiodora species, you absolutely can not go wrong with a Klugi.  they are the prettiest in the genus IMHO.  they are a big spider with a big appetite.  they are thickly built and chunky and i think they are the heaviest tarantula and rival the big 3 Theraposa for sure.                                                      +1 on G. pulchra.  they are a medium to large size spider and they are a flat out gorgeous as adults.  beautiful blue black tarantula...very sweet disposition.  the calmest Grammastola in the genus hands down.  big chunky black teddy bears.  they supposedly have the largest fangs of all tarantulas.  sweethearts really.  G. inheringi is my 2nd favorite in the genus and the largest in the genus as well.  they are pricey and rare but some sacs must have hatched in the last year because I've seen some spiderlings making the rounds and I know someone who has them for less then $50.  One of the big 4 vendors has them for $150 a sling so you know a steal when you see one.    +1 on A. genic.  Love them to death.  My dubia hate them.  lol   you can't go wrong with the Brachypelma genus.  so many hobby classics in this genus.  no collection is complete without a Smithi, Auratum, Emilia or an Albiceps.  The genus is hardy and long lived.  I mean can you imagine having a female T in this line for 20+ years?  there are marriages that don't even last this long.  i can just see it now.  "You want a divorce? FINE!  I'm taking my Smithi!" lol   I personally have 6.  Ditto on Aphonopelma.  Long lived...durable and hardy.  Lastly you can not go wrong with Eupalastrus Campestratus....the Pink Zebra beauty.  Super docile super sweet.  very gentle.  this tarantula will not bite you.  you can pick these up, turn them over they just won't do anything remotely hostile.  this is a tarantula you could take to a class room show and tell.  freaking 8 legged angels.  lol             oh well....i've rambled long enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Oct 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I don't know whether I should buy B. albiceps slings from Paul Becker since he has and probably still will have them in stock by next spring. But they are 1/2"ers and I'm not sure I could keep them alive. Also the shipping is $39.00 so I would probably have to slit my wrists if I bought only one sling. So yeah, probably a pair. And they are a species that I REALLY want to own so I will have motivation to take care of them.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


If you look around the classifieds everyone is either giving them as freebies or are selling them dirt cheap. As much as I like Paul's selection and service, his shipping is very high and he's been involved in some not so kosher dealings in the past. I'd suggest just saving up and come spring time when everyone is hatching out sacks you can probably nab some some really cheap or the leftovers from the previous year on AB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> If I were you, I would start putting away a little bit of money every month until you have about $150 in the spring time. That is enough for multiple slings of 1-3 different species -and- you'll also get a freebie for spending over $100. I don't find the point in buying 1-2 slings when shipping is usually around $30-40 dollars.


I am trying to get a job soon and also I have discovered this magical thing known as a prepaid credit card so payments towards Ts will be much easier if I get one of those. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

Akai said:


> i can just see it now.  "You want a divorce? FINE!  I'm taking my Smithi!"


I'm absolutely dying. 

+1 Pink Zebra beauty. I haven't worked with one personally but I've never heard anything bad about them. I have one on the wish list for sure.

---------- Post added 10-01-2014 at 02:47 PM ----------




awiec said:


> As much as I like Paul's selection and service, his shipping is very high and he's been involved in some not so kosher dealings in the past.


Interesting, I didn't know that. I've purchased from him once and everything went smoothly. But yes, it was the highest I've ever paid for shipping.


----------



## Akai (Oct 1, 2014)

i usually shut it down before thanksgiving when it comes to ordering online.  winter is here by then in most places and the heavy traffic of mailing packages picks up especially as you near x-mas.  FED-EX, UPS, USPS are hammered this time of the year and the Polar Vortex crippled most of the U.S.  i just can't risk the little guys.  i have at least 3 more orders in me before I shut it down maybe 4 seeing that I might take advantage of some black friday tarantula sales that will undoubtedly turn up.  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 1, 2014)

Get a P.Irimia...if you can handle fast species, they are fast but stunning, I got mine a few days ago and its only used its hide a few times. Its got strong venom so that's one down point. And its pretty defensive..


----------



## awiec (Oct 1, 2014)

friendttyy said:


> Get a P.Irimia...if you can handle fast species, they are fast but stunning, I got mine a few days ago and its only used its hide a few times. Its got strong venom so that's one down point. And its pretty defensive..


Driller had a run for his money with a GBB, a pslamo I'm sure would go swimmingly 



miss moxie said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that. I've purchased from him once and everything went smoothly. But yes, it was the highest I've ever paid for shipping.


He's been suspected of brown boxing (not sure of anything has come of it) so I just prefer to stick to smaller vendors, he gets enough business that his slings go to a lot of people who will breed them at some point anyway.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

Akai said:


> i usually shut it down before thanksgiving when it comes to ordering online.  winter is here by then in most places and the heavy traffic of mailing packages picks up especially as you near x-mas.  FED-EX, UPS, USPS are hammered this time of the year and the Polar Vortex crippled most of the U.S.  i just can't risk the little guys.  i have at least 3 more orders in me before I shut it down maybe 4 seeing that I might take advantage of some black friday tarantula sales that will undoubtedly turn up.  lol


There are black friday tarantula sales?

Be still my beating heart.

---------- Post added 10-01-2014 at 03:48 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> Get a P.Irimia...if you can handle fast species, they are fast but stunning, I got mine a few days ago and its only used its hide a few times. Its got strong venom so that's one down point. And its pretty defensive..


Yeah, he mentioned earlier that he is not looking for anything fast. And he's a beginner, so -5 on the P. irminia suggestion. They are stunning to look at though.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2014)

awiec said:


> If you look around the classifieds everyone is either giving them as freebies or are selling them dirt cheap. As much as I like Paul's selection and service, his shipping is very high and he's been involved in some not so kosher dealings in the past. I'd suggest just saving up and come spring time when everyone is hatching out sacks you can probably nab some some really cheap or the leftovers from the previous year on AB.


+1  This should be my signature as I feel I say it a lot....Shop the AB classifieds, better deals/pricing, cheaper shipping, very often with LAG, and a way to meet fellow breeders.  

These people are very often in it for the hobby, more than making a buck.  They also would rather unload spiders quickly as opposed to waiting on the best prices.  They will also very often give better (or multiple) freebies, which is a bonus on top.

Lots of good suggestions...I like A. genic, B. albiceps and the Thrixopelma (mine is indeed a beautiful sweetheart)....but I am gonna suggest something else...something ALWAYS available and ALWAYS cheap.   One I discounted myself for way too long, for these exact reasons, but upon getting one I found to be a most excellent species...the curly hair.   Their feeding response as slings, is not something I expected from a Brachypelma.  Never have to pre-kill, in fact mine will chase prey around.   They are not really flighty or quick moving, great eaters, and I understand they are one of the quickest (B. vagans), if not the quickest growing in the genus, they are bulldozers that like to burrow and push substrate around like little construction workers, and they do look pretty cool as well...also easy to keep.  

I think it would be perfect for you brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> There are black friday tarantula sales?
> 
> Be still my beating heart.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-01-2014 at 03:48 PM ----------


Oh yes.  Jamies for sure...pretty much all the big vendors and the hobbyist on AB get in on the action.  Come on, who doesn't want a tarantula for christmas?  lol


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

Akai said:


> Oh yes.  Jamies for sure...pretty much all the big vendors and the hobbyist on AB get in on the action.  Come on, who doesn't want a tarantula for christmas?  lol


Hmmm, my mother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 1, 2014)

If you're looking for a big beautiful lp size t why not look into the Pamphobeteus sp some of these are said to grow to 9"+ and their appetite seems never ending they have a touch of attitude but not enough to worry you and the slings are some the best looking out there imo, the adults arent bad either. I also remember a certain person on here telling me I needed a t okerti did I listen did I hell but I did purchase a Thrixopelma lagunas basically on her recommendation and the best part was it cost me less than my B verdezi which is another hardy calm easy t and it grows quicker than most other brachys.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2014)

Not only black Friday, but just about every holiday will see vendors offering sales...memorial day sale, check, 4th of july sale, check, labor day sale, check....got good deals on all of these holidays.   I agree with the earlier statement about my buying season ending in Nov and picking back up again in march or april depending on the weather.   If the weather is good, I have never had an issue with 2 or even 3 day shipping.   As long as temps are conducive they are excellent travelers with proper packing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> Hmmm, my mother.


yeah but it would be a lot cooler if she did.  lol  my shameless Matthew Mcconaughey "Dazed and Confused"  reference.  :wink:

---------- Post added 10-01-2014 at 04:09 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> I agree with the earlier statement about my buying season ending in Nov and picking back up again in march or april depending on the weather.   If the weather is good, I have never had an issue with 2 or even 3 day shipping.   As long as temps are conducive they are excellent travelers with proper packing.


Definitely for you Cold Blood.  Jack Frost comes early and stays late in Wisconsin.  brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## cold blood (Oct 1, 2014)

Akai said:


> Jack Frost comes early and stays late in Wisconsin.  brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


I think this is old Jack's permanent residence. 

I'd like to punch him sometimes...teehee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 1, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I think this is old Jack's permanent residence.
> 
> I'd like to punch him sometimes...teehee


especially the way he keeps nipping at noses and such... such a derp..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Oct 1, 2014)

Definitely wouldn't suggest A. genics if you're intimidated by speed...then again, based on how my LD slings behave I wouldn't recommend Lasiodora species either unless they calm down when they get older (not holding my breath LOL). Both my A. genics and my LDs are showing their potential for speed and defensiveness. The larger slings will attack anything that enters their enclosure - the larger of my two A. genic in particular attacks the glass water dropper I use to refill its water dish with an audible impact, and it's just a few millimeters under an inch at this point. I can't wait to see how its attitude changes as it matures - should be an interesting member of the extended family, that's for sure. 

I might have recommended a B. vagans a couple months ago, but my tune has changed on that for a few reasons. They get larger than most other brachys, for one thing; and based on what I've read from personal accounts of people who have more experience handling them, they can be faster and more defensive than most other brachys as well. You'd probably do well with a B. albopilosum - they've got a good reputation as a beginner T, though be warned none of the species considered to be good for a beginner are going to fit typical characteristics 100% of the time. Jon3800 has vids of a B. albo that tries to bite anything that touches it.

I don't have personal experience with them, but I'll echo other people recommending G. pulchra and E. campestratus - I've heard great things, and I want to add them to my own collection _badly_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 1, 2014)

johnny quango said:


> If you're looking for a big beautiful lp size t why not look into the Pamphobeteus sp some of these are said to grow to 9"+ and their appetite seems never ending they have a touch of attitude but not enough to worry you and the slings are some the best looking out there imo, the adults arent bad either. I also remember a certain person on here telling me I needed a t okerti did I listen did I hell but I did purchase a Thrixopelma lagunas basically on her recommendation and the best part was it cost me less than my B verdezi which is another hardy calm easy t and it grows quicker than most other brachys.


I've heard the Pamphobeteus are pretty fast, and OP is not looking for anything faster than his GBB. Or as fast as his GBB.

---------- Post added 10-01-2014 at 08:20 PM ----------




ratluvr76 said:


> especially the way he keeps nipping at noses and such... such a derp..


I'd actually be pretty freaked out if someone brought their face close enough to mine that they could bite my nose. And now I'm freaked out imagining some guy biting off someone's nose, "Got your nose."


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 1, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I'd actually be pretty freaked out if someone brought their face close enough to mine that they could bite my nose. And now I'm freaked out imagining some guy biting off someone's nose, "Got your nose."


nipping AT noses.. not off noses... LOL!! poor noseless peoples.. hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewAgePrimal (Oct 1, 2014)

It's truly a shame that so few of you have had the pleasure of  E. camestratus.  Such a wonderful  species.  I have  an adult male and female and two slings. One 2"+ and one 3/8" or so. Pretty much like a rosea/ porteri just  lacking the mood swings. Honestly more like a brachy.  My largest sling will eat until its' stuffed. The smallest one I named Patience. It has taken her almost a year to come out of her shell and really start getting active, but it was worth it  She's burrowed some cool tunnels, has been taking roaches like a champ, and I think might be in premolt again. As small 2nd and 3rd instar slings, you will need patience with these little ones, but it's so worth it. Then they get their growth spurt and  are so fun to feed. Once they hit about 2" they start to look like a tarantula. All of mine are so  docile,  although they can be skittish.  The only one I worry about is my ultimate male and only because of his speed. I guess it's that "get out of Dodge" mechanism wired in. After I paired him up with my female, he went from "brown chicken brown cow" to  "BOOGEY " in no time!  I wpuld reccomend this species  to begginers and advanced hobbyists alike. 5 stars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Oct 1, 2014)

My two 3/4" B. albo slings are truly two B. A. slings! Pun intended. They're tackling crickets as big as and bigger than themselves. I got them at 1/2" and even then they had awesome feeding responses. Absolutely a blast to keep even as a sling. My other slings are a bit of a bore. I see them as an investment or a project. But these 2 are among my favorite slings. Along with my biggest P. regalis and the bigger H. mac.

Anyways..... My Lasiodora parahybanas are fun. But I swear they're faster than the Poecilotheria slings, OBT slings, H. mac slings, and adult female OBT that I have or have worked with. I've only seen a MM OBT teleport faster than these two. My L.p.s are 4 and 5 inches. And in a head turn they'll be all the way across the enclosure. It's amazing for such a big terrestrial spider to zip around like that. Especially since they were the 3rd tarantulas (#s 3 &4 got at the same time) after my G. porteri and A. avic. Not even the Avic prepared me for the speed bursts these guys have wheb they want to.

But I think they'll be less apt to scramble around on you than the GBB. The speed bursts are a one and done deal. It's easy to catch cup these guys. And they're funny Ts. Full of personality. 

And stay tuned for the possibility tp pick up Euathlus parvulus (Paraphysa parvula). Or grab one if you can find one. It's my new obsession. Little pet rock terrestrial T. Super docile (usually) and curious like Euathlus sp. red. And they're a gorgeous metallic gold color with a red haired abdomen. Much better pet rock cheap T than a Rose hair IMO. They only get about 2.5 -4 inches though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewAgePrimal (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah gobey, I gotta get myself a few of those E. parvulus. Love the colors. Hopefully they'll have a better temperment than my p. scrofa. She thinks the paint brush is food :/


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

NewAgePrimal said:


> Yeah gobey, I gotta get myself a few of those E. parvulus. Love the colors. Hopefully they'll have a better temperment than my p. scrofa. She thinks the paint brush is food :/


Unfortunately I've heard instances of some specimens of E. parvulus and P. scrofas breaking the docile mold a little moreso than say E. sp, red/ yellow. But generally are inclined to behave the same. I know my MM E. parvulus behaves EXACTLY like your typical E. Sp. red description. "Curious" and docile. Too bad he's on his last stage of life. But I'm knocking on wood to be receiving and offering his babies in due time as he just had a fun time adventure.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 2, 2014)

gobey said:


> Unfortunately I've heard instances of some specimens of E. parvulus and P. scrofas breaking the docile mold a little moreso than say E. sp, red/ yellow. But generally are inclined to behave the same. I know my MM E. parvulus behaves EXACTLY like your typical E. Sp. red description. "Curious" and docile. Too bad he's on his last stage of life. But I'm knocking on wood to be receiving and offering his babies in due time as he just had a fun time adventure.


it's kind of fun to think of your little tarantula traipsing around the U S of A.. LOL My tarantula's are more traveled and have been more places then I have. haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> it's kind of fun to think of your little tarantula traipsing around the U S of A.. LOL My tarantula's are more traveled and have been more places then I have. haha!


I still stop and think this phrase out loud. "Online Tarantula Shipping Industry" That's a real thing

"I buy tarantulas in bulk to save money. Tarantulas are a thing I'm just going to buy 10 at a time of and it's whatever."

:I


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

I was so pumped the first time my B. albopilosum sling molted! The second one molted within hours of it's sac mate too... It was a double surprise. The best was recently I recovered my first full molt ever. From a P. regalis sling who molted and regrew a missing leg.


Edit: I thought I posted this in that guy's sling molting thread
And it won't seem to let me delete the post....

If that's of any interest of a mod or admin paying attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

LythSalicaria said:


> Definitely wouldn't suggest A. genics if you're intimidated by speed...then again, based on how my LD slings behave I wouldn't recommend Lasiodora species either unless they calm down when they get older (not holding my breath LOL). Both my A. genics and my LDs are showing their potential for speed and defensiveness. The larger slings will attack anything that enters their enclosure - the larger of my two A. genic in particular attacks the glass water dropper I use to refill its water dish with an audible impact, and it's just a few millimeters under an inch at this point. I can't wait to see how its attitude changes as it matures - should be an interesting member of the extended family, that's for sure.
> 
> I might have recommended a B. vagans a couple months ago, but my tune has changed on that for a few reasons. They get larger than most other brachys, for one thing; and based on what I've read from personal accounts of people who have more experience handling them, they can be faster and more defensive than most other brachys as well. You'd probably do well with a B. albopilosum - they've got a good reputation as a beginner T, though be warned none of the species considered to be good for a beginner are going to fit typical characteristics 100% of the time. Jon3800 has vids of a B. albo that tries to bite anything that touches it.
> 
> I don't have personal experience with them, but I'll echo other people recommending G. pulchra and E. campestratus - I've heard great things, and I want to add them to my own collection _badly_.


I did a rehouse of my LP a while ago, and things went well. The only issue was my paranoid sister came in halfway through and pestered me to wear gloves because of the injuries I received from the GBBs hairs. I ignored her long enough to get it in the container. The two LPs I've worked with are very obedient and although they can move in short bursts of speed, they are short enough to be able to react to it and get things back in your control. Also my my Aphonopelmas are defensive, but they will do what you want when you rehouse them.


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I did a rehouse of my LP a while ago, and things went well. The only issue was my paranoid sister came in halfway through and pestered me to wear gloves because of the injuries I received from the GBBs hairs. I ignored her long enough to get it in the container. The two LPs I've worked with are very obedient and although they can move in short bursts of speed, they are short enough to be able to react to it and get things back in your control. Also my my Aphonopelmas are defensive, but they will do what you want when you rehouse them.


Indeed my two haven't been complicated to house and rehouse. Well at least at the sizes mine are, so far. But my larger one is more prone to kick hairs at you when you are telling him where to go. And he sometimes likes to investigate things with his teeth first. The smaller one is easy when exposed, but she seemed mad at me in the catch cup after being in there for a while. But maybe a slap or two. Then calm and easy to get back home.

But their crazy speed is indeed in short bursts. So catch cups are a simple solution. It's just remarkable how quick such a big spider closes that gap. Sprinters lol


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> The problem with an A. geniculata is that som- alright I'll just flat out say who is this time, Storm76 said that they are fast, and if you read the thread I talked about you would see that my GBB almost escaped while I tried to rehouse it. So is it just his specimen that is like that or is that their general disposition? G. pulchras are too expensive


First off, what I stated about my A. geniculata wasn't meant to scare, just something to keep in mind. In general, these are simply very hungry, some quite territorial (enclosure = territory), big tarantulas that look strikingly beautiful. Like it has been pointed out, I too, get insane itching sensation if she decides to flick her bristles. Rehoused my now big girl 3 times during the time I have her and all of those went smoothly - after she attacked the prodding tool! I believe those keepers having "docile" geniculatas, but their usual disposition is far from that in my opinion. They are defensive. They can be quite fast if they want to and they generally don't move slow and deliberate if disturbed, like most Bracyhs or Grammostolas would. Mine, and those I've seen at friends, usually sprint short distances. 

Bottom line here on that subject is that you can end up with a quite docile (I don't like using this term with Acanthoscurria spp. in general) specimen, chances are though - you won't. If you are not sure you can deal with them, stay away. If you think you can adapt raising a sling of them, that might be an idea, but I would by no means suggest an adult or juvie to you at this point. No offense.



friendttyy said:


> Get a P.Irimia...if you can handle fast species, they are fast but stunning, I got mine a few days ago and its only used its hide a few times. Its got strong venom so that's one down point. And its pretty defensive..


Mate, very bad suggestion for the user. Someone having trouble with GBBs will be in over their head with a Psalm, especially because those aren't only teleporting, they are also defensive and will bite readily if given the chance. As slings they're already fast and they become increasingly more bold while growing. Awesome T's, I really love them, but I don't think Driller would at this point.


Personally, I would probably wait to get any new T's. Raise those you have for now, get used to their behavior, speed, habits. When -you- feel you're comfy with doing all the stuff required keeping them, that's the time where I'd seek a new addition. None of us can tell you do or don't, we only give suggestions. It is yourself who must be confident with a new acquisition.


Species I'd suggest then:
Brachypelma spp. - smithi most likely (not auratum / boehmei though, as they're more prone to flick bristles on the slightest disturbance...mine fit that reputation)
Grammostola spp. - pulchripes or puchra are both very beautiful, generally on the slow moving side but given they're Grammys "moody"
Euathlus spp. - "blue femur" are somewhat skittish, but slower than GBBs for sure. sp. "red" are excessively slow growing but IMO the "most docile" T's out there generally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

My LP male is nearly an adult now with his most recent molt. And best of all, he finally has his adult coloring!  The GBB could take a while because of its habit of molting slowly when cold weather comes around. The two Aphonopelmas are already adults it looks like, but that I cannot be sure of until they molt again, which could take a while 

But on a less serious note, does anyone need a MM LP? I would like this ones DNA to be passed on.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

Picture here of my male LP. As you can see, it's (almost) got adult coloring:


----------



## awiec (Oct 2, 2014)

Adult coloring means nothing, LPs usually get to the 7 inch range so if he was around 5-6 inches I would certainly believe it but he's not a true adult any way until he gets his emboli.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

awiec said:


> Adult coloring means nothing, LPs usually get to the 7 inch range so if he was around 5-6 inches I would certainly believe it but he's not a true adult any way until he gets his emboli.


The point was not to convince you he was a true adult. The point to show that he is CLOSE to being there.


----------



## awiec (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> The point was not to convince you he was a true adult. The point to show that he is CLOSE to being there.


Little guy still looks like he has some time, I was sayin he don't look very close to being an adult. I know these things grow fast but he still has a while before then.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 3, 2014)

Alright so I've decided to get two of the B. albiceps slings from Paul. Here's the math I did: 

1/2-3/4" Brachypelma albiceps $16.00 Qty: 2

Subtotal: $32.00

Shipping: $39.00

TOTAL: $71.00

This is only they are still in stock by the time spring comes around. I will not order them now because of cold danger. However, if I go to a reptile show and find slings for a good price, I'll get them there. This is probably the next show I'm going to: http://www.eastcoastreptilesuperexpos.com .


----------



## gobey (Oct 3, 2014)

Dude why are you paying $39 for shipping?

Is that really his price? I've never paid more than $15 shipping. Usually less. And from people selling good priced healthy Ts. Just saying. Shop again in springtime.


----------



## JZC (Oct 3, 2014)

gobey said:


> Dude why are you paying $39 for shipping?
> 
> Is that really his price? I've never paid more than $15 shipping. Usually less. And from people selling good priced healthy Ts. Just saying. Shop again in springtime.


Priority? I mean, despite no LAG, if the seller is at least a competent shippers Ts will likely be fine, particularly if the shipment is from too far.


----------



## gobey (Oct 3, 2014)

JZC said:


> Priority? I mean, despite no LAG, if the seller is at least a competent shippers Ts will likely be fine, particularly if the shipment is from too far.


USPS 2 day priority mail. With LAG for every order. I've never had a DOA and never had it take more than 2 days. Have had 6 different total tarantula shipping transactions using this method from California, Florida, South Carolina, to my home in Rhode Island.

I paid $15 once for priority shipping, and $10 3 times. Look around for private breeders and vendors over the big distributors is all I'm saying to get a deal. Why pay $40 shipping to buy 2 slings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Oct 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Alright so I've decided to get two of the B. albiceps slings from Paul. Here's the math I did:
> 
> 1/2-3/4" Brachypelma albiceps $16.00 Qty: 2
> 
> ...


If the shipping is more than the Ts it's not worth it. As I said before, don't bother ordering from Paul when you can get this very common and cheap species from smaller breeders with better shipping prices. In the spring there is no reason for 1 day shipping, I've only used that once when it was the polar vortex.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 3, 2014)

So far I've had two spider shipping transactions, a dubia starter colony, and some mealworms. The dubias and mealworms were pretty cheap shipped 2 day priority and they were fine. Well, mostly. My mealworms experienced an estimated approx. 25 - 30 percent die off. My friend and I have a deal with spiders.. whenever one of us orders spiders we see if the other wants to piggy back the order and order some or one for themselves and then we split the shipping. It's usually 30 dollars with LAG so we each pay 15 shipping and it works for us. The shipping that's cheaper than that from what I've seen on the classifieds has been between 30 and 40 for shipping if you want LAG shipper will only ship LAG on overnight. Any cheaper than that you have to go with the 2 or 3 day priority.. and I'm kind of the nervous sort.. I don't think I'll ever really be comfortable with 2 or three day shipping, especially with no LAG..


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 3, 2014)

Priority shipping version:

1/2-3/4" Brachypelma albiceps $16.00 Qty: 2

Subtotal: $32.00

Shipping: $16.00

TOTAL: $48.00

See, much better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Priority shipping version:
> 
> 1/2-3/4" Brachypelma albiceps $16.00 Qty: 2
> 
> ...


I really suggest you not nail your purchase to one particular location.  Come spring there's a very good chance you will be able to find it cheaper or similarly priced elsewhere.  Every 10-15 dollar shipping have paid for in the classifieds HAD LAG, and came with freebies despite a small order.   Both things a larger online dealer typically won't or can't offer. Seriously, the classifieds are a godsend for hobbyists as the smaller dealers/breeders are looking to move spiders and would rather not sit on them awaiting the best prices.   Many of these guys are in it for the hobby, not the cash influx.   Keep your eyes peeled and you will be able to find the best deal for you, there's a lot of great sellers out there.

Good luck in the spring, I hope everything works out for you come ordering time!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Oct 3, 2014)

/\
+1
Exactly what he said. Watch that freebie thing. It'll expand your collection unexpectedly lol.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 4, 2014)

gobey said:


> /\
> +1
> Exactly what he said. Watch that freebie thing. It'll expand your collection unexpectedly lol.


Hopefully not with an OBT...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Oct 4, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Hopefully not with an OBT...


Wise man says take the B. albo, refuse the H. mac.

I have no comments as to what I did...

But I'll have you know that like drugs, you can just say no to OW freebies. I knew a dealer who gave newbie and advanced freebie options. She was pretty swell.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dunno if I can resist throwing in a G. pulchra in there as well, even though the total will be $93 :S


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 7, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Dunno if I can resist throwing in a G. pulchra in there as well, even though the total will be $93 :S


Get the pulchra, Driller.  You will NOT be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jamie was supposed to be breeding both G. pulchra and B. albiceps, but she said in her email to me that she had trouble this year breeding both. I hope she has better luck in 2015 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> Get the pulchra, Driller.  You will NOT be disappointed.


Okay then  They'll probably be cheaper in the spring anyway.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 8, 2014)

The best way to 'plan your next acquisition' is to have a list of a few species you really want, and look for super deal on them.  One may turn out to be much better-priced than the others (a dealer may be overstocked on that species and blowing them out, a member here may hatch some out and want to move them cheap, etc).  That's when you make your move.  Pick up each species when a golden opportunity comes up.  

It's also best to get at least 3 of that species, to ensure that you get a female out of it.  When they grow and you can sex them, keep what you want and sell/trade the rest on the classifieds here (breeders are always looking for males).  What you make on those will cover the cost of the original several slings.  So you basically get spiders for free (a concept many people don't understand).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 8, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> The best way to 'plan your next acquisition' is to have a list of a few species you really want, and look for super deal on them.  One may turn out to be much better-priced than the others (a dealer may be overstocked on that species and blowing them out, a member here may hatch some out and want to move them cheap, etc).  That's when you make your move.  Pick up each species when a golden opportunity comes up.
> 
> It's also best to get at least 3 of that species, to ensure that you get a female out of it.  When they grow and you can sex them, keep what you want and sell/trade the rest on the classifieds here (breeders are always looking for males).  What you make on those will cover the cost of the original several slings.  So you basically get spiders for free (a concept many people don't understand).



That I'm repeatedly trying to explain to my husband lol


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 8, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> The best way to 'plan your next acquisition' is to have a list of a few species you really want, and look for super deal on them.  One may turn out to be much better-priced than the others (a dealer may be overstocked on that species and blowing them out, a member here may hatch some out and want to move them cheap, etc).  That's when you make your move.  Pick up each species when a golden opportunity comes up.
> 
> It's also best to get at least 3 of that species, to ensure that you get a female out of it.  When they grow and you can sex them, keep what you want and sell/trade the rest on the classifieds here (breeders are always looking for males).  What you make on those will cover the cost of the original several slings.  So you basically get spiders for free (a concept many people don't understand).


Yeah, that's part of the reason why I'm getting two slings because B. albiceps is a reasonably uncommon species, so I will be able to breed them when they mature and give them away at low prices. Which is unlike those that sell 1/2"ers at $50 or something. That way the species will be more common, if only a little bit more. So yeah basically going to be Robin Hood, but for tarantulas. 

Also I will have to settle for only 1 G. pulchra sling since they are so friggin expensive 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 8, 2014)

L





Driller64 said:


> Yeah, that's part of the reason why I'm getting two slings because B. albiceps is a reasonably uncommon species, so I will be able to breed them when they mature and give them away at low prices. Which is unlike those that sell 1/2"ers at $50 or something. That way the species will be more common, if only a little bit more. So yeah basically going to be Robin Hood, but for tarantulas.
> 
> Also I will have to settle for only 1 G. pulchra sling since they are so friggin expensive
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


You don't want to undercut to severely.. You might wind up making the situation worse. If you make it so that there's no incentive to breed that species then breeders may move on to different species... Just playing devils advocate here.


----------



## awiec (Oct 8, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Yeah, that's part of the reason why I'm getting two slings because B. albiceps is a reasonably uncommon species, so I will be able to breed them when they mature and give them away at low prices. Which is unlike those that sell 1/2"ers at $50 or something. That way the species will be more common, if only a little bit more. So yeah basically going to be Robin Hood, but for tarantulas.
> 
> Also I will have to settle for only 1 G. pulchra sling since they are so friggin expensive
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


The best way to make a species more common is well to make more of them. You need to balance over saturating the market with making sure the species keeps a healthy population in the hobby. Sure you don't have to sell them for 50 for 1/2, maybe do 40 for 1/2 instead. These do grow slow so I certainly don't blame people for selling them a little higher as it does take a while to raise them and if your male dies then you have to start again with raising a new one for 5 years or hope you can find another.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 8, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Yeah, that's part of the reason why I'm getting two slings because B. albiceps is a reasonably uncommon species, so I will be able to breed them when they mature and give them away at low prices. Which is unlike those that sell 1/2"ers at $50 or something.


Albiceps have been very common lately, slings have been selling for 15-35 bucks for 1/2-3/4" slings since spring from what I have seen in the classifieds here.   I've even seen them offered as freebies on a few occasions.

Mine were 20 bucks a piece at 1/2" this past spring


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Albiceps have been very common lately, slings have been selling for 15-35 bucks for 1/2-3/4" slings since spring from what I have seen in the classifieds here.   I've even seen them offered as freebies on a few occasions.
> 
> Mine were 20 bucks a piece at 1/2" this past spring


That is true, but certain T species have a tendency to phase out of existence from time to time so I hope to at least lessen the intervals between this particular species "sold out" period. 

There is a reptile show on Nov 1st. If they have any of the species I want there, should I get them there or wait until spring?


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 14, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> That is true, but certain T species have a tendency to phase out of existence from time to time so I hope to at least lessen the intervals between this particular species "sold out" period.
> 
> There is a reptile show on Nov 1st. If they have any of the species I want there, should I get them there or wait until spring?


I guess it's all a matter of what you want & what you can afford.  You may see something at the expo that will take your mind off the pulchra (hopefully not). 

We have an oversaturation of B. albo & LP's up here at the moment, so they are dirt cheap.  On the other hand, there are other species that are almost impossible to get one's hands on.  A 1.5" X. immanis will run you $125, and a 2" M. mesomelas is $200. A 1/2" P. sazimai is a staggering $165.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> I guess it's all a matter of what you want & what you can afford.  You may see something at the expo that will take your mind off the pulchra (hopefully not).
> 
> We have an oversaturation of B. albo & LP's up here at the moment, so they are dirt cheap.  On the other hand, there are other species that are almost impossible to get one's hands on.  A 1.5" X. immanis will run you $125, and a 2" M. mesomelas is $200. A 1/2" P. sazimai is a staggering $165.


I would get a G pulchra but they are crazy expensive at reptile shows. I saw one that was $50 for a 1" sling there the last time I went to one. I remember B albiceps being slightly cheaper but it could be affordable now since they are so common. 

Also I have a HUGE desire for 2 more species: P. cancerides and N. chromatus. I know P. cancerides aren't the friendliest of Ts but are they manageable as slings cause that's what I would want to buy this species as. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 14, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I would get a G pulchra but they are crazy expensive at reptile shows. I saw one that was $50 for a 1" sling there the last time I went to one.......


Hmm.... I picked up a 1.25" pulchra sling for a friend last month, and paid $55 for it, so it seems to be a pretty much standard price, on both sides of the border.

I traded Lythsalicaria one of my regalis slings for an N. chromatus.  Haven't seen it much, it spends most of its time being a hole in the ground.  Looking forward to it getting bigger & coming out more.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 14, 2014)

Also aren't P. cancerides cheap as well?


----------



## Zigana (Oct 14, 2014)

I picked up 2 G. pulchra for $42 each that were 3/4-1" in size on the classifieds here. The cheapest price I had seen. Shipping costs wasn't bad either.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 14, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Also aren't P. cancerides cheap as well?


yes, typically anywhere in that $10-20 range.  

My chromatus (2") is the most skittish t I own...I got it at 3/4" and while it eats well, I almost never get to see it (once only).  It hates light and seems to know when I am watching.  I kinda wish I had just gotten the A. geniculata I had originally intended.


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay, I think I've narrowed down my buying choices to this list. Make your recommendations based on it. The reptile show on Nov 1st is coming up so I might pick up one (or more) of these choices: 

Acathoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma emilia
Grammostola pulchra
Lasiodora parahybana
Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## cold blood (Oct 22, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Okay, I think I've narrowed down my buying choices to this list. Make your recommendations based on it. The reptile show on Nov 1st is coming up so I might pick up one (or more) of these choices:
> 
> Acathoscurria geniculata
> Brachypelma albiceps
> ...


For me I'd say

B. albiceps
P. cancerides
B. emelia
A. genic
G. pulchra

All good choices.

Down a few hundred spots would be the LP. :tongue:


----------



## awiec (Oct 22, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Okay, I think I've narrowed down my buying choices to this list. Make your recommendations based on it. The reptile show on Nov 1st is coming up so I might pick up one (or more) of these choices:
> 
> Acathoscurria geniculata
> Brachypelma albiceps
> ...


The LP you can pick up at any time of the year and people sometimes throw them in as freebies, same with B.albiceps. I would suggest all the rest as I enjoy large spiders and ones that have some spunk to them like the genic and phormic. Just be noted that A.gemiculata and P.canerides can be rather feisty/fast and the former has some nasty hairs.


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 1, 2014)

Well I just came back from the reptile show. And guess what I bought? You really want to know? Alright. *drum roll*






Nothing. 


Why? Because there was nothing there! :wall: I did get to chat with M and T exotics however, and I told him my username on Arachnoboards and he also said that he was breeding G. pulchras but it could take a year for babies to be hatched. Oh well, to the Internet dealers, away!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blood (Nov 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Well I just came back from the reptile show. And guess what I bought? You really want to know? Alright. *drum roll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer driller!   Time to start browsing the AB classifieds.


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 3, 2014)

Also an interesting thing I saw at the reptile show. I saw someone selling a large bucket of around 100 C. darlingi slings for $5.00! Overstock much XD But still since I now know people will become that desperate to get rid of unwanted slings, perhaps I can use a similar scenario that may pop up somewhere to my advantage.


----------



## awiec (Nov 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Also an interesting thing I saw at the reptile show. I saw someone selling a large bucket of around 100 C. darlingi slings for $5.00! Overstock much XD But still since I now know people will become that desperate to get rid of unwanted slings, perhaps I can use a similar scenario that may pop up somewhere to my advantage.


As CB said the classified are great cause a lot of small time breeders are here and don't really want to hang onto slings forever so they will be more flexible in prices. Large dealers have the capacity to hold many slings and are a little more patient to get rid of stock. Of course Christmas season is coming so I imagine there will be deals soon.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll give you my 2 cents. If you want one that you can enjoy by holding, playing with it, not worry about it ever going crazy and running, get a Aphonopelma chalcodes. Yes they are not bright colors and not huge. Most of the big colorful ones are not to be "cuddled" and cost. The Aphonopelma chalcodes are very cheap, very tame and live as long or longer than any others. The female 25+ and even the male 15years, because he only matures after 10-12 years. So either way you have a very cheap, very tame, very pertty (blonds) and very long living T. Just as "size aint everything" color aint everything. You would never be afraid of anything from this one.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 3, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes are very cheap, very tame and live as long or longer than any others... you have a very cheap, very tame, very pertty (blonds) and very long living T.


Chalcodes are very attractive spiders.  Even I have some!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Chalcodes are very attractive spiders.  Even I have some!


Just saw one on the board, 4 1/2"-5" for $25. Hell I might even get it. Better hurry Driller.


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Chalcodes are very attractive spiders.  Even I have some!


Sorry to disappoint you but I already have one. And it hates me too 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## awiec (Nov 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I already have one. And it hates me too
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Every spider has i's own personality, you just got an exciting one, it should not dissuade you from more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 3, 2014)

awiec said:


> Every spider has i's own personality, you just got an exciting one, it should not dissuade you from more.


It's from a pet store, so it's probably from years of being abused by humans lol. It cooperated enough for a cage cleaning, but most of the time it will throw a threat posture if you so much as accidentally touch it while removing it's water dish for cleaning. On the plus side though it has the appetite of an LP and never refuses food, to the point where I have now stopped feeding it because it is becoming fat. It also seems to have a strange desire to climb it's cage rather than hide in its hole and poo everywhere like a normal Aphonopelma. 

So long story short, it's an oddball in pretty much every respect


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I already have one. And it hates me too
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


I'm getting it. I have never seen one with a bad attitude. I think they may be the most gentle of all Ts


----------



## awiec (Nov 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> It's from a pet store, so it's probably from years of being abused by humans lol. It cooperated enough for a cage cleaning, but most of the time it will throw a threat posture if you so much as accidentally touch it while removing it's water dish for cleaning. On the plus side though it has the appetite of an LP and never refuses food, to the point where I have now stopped feeding it because it is becoming fat. It also seems to have a strange desire to climb it's cage rather than hide in its hole and poo everywhere like a normal Aphonopelma.
> 
> So long story short, it's an oddball in pretty much every respect


Hell I'll take it off your hands, my Aphonopelma just hides all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 3, 2014)

awiec said:


> Hell I'll take it off your hands, my Aphonopelma just hides all day


I'll breed it and give you some of the spiderlings, will that work?


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I already have one. And it hates me too



I don't see that docility in tarantulas is a virtue.  They're much more interesting when they're feisty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I don't see that docility in tarantulas is a virtue.  They're much more interesting when they're feisty.



True, you're right. But it's nice to have at least one you can take out and interact with without being afraid of getting bit or having it teleport.

---------- Post added 11-03-2014 at 06:22 PM ----------




Driller64 said:


> I'll breed it and give you some of the spiderlings, will that work?


Good luck finding a 10 year old MM.


----------



## gobey (Nov 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I don't see that docility in tarantulas is a virtue.  They're much more interesting when they're feisty.


It can go the opposite way.... Like my E. parvulus is interesting in that I know almost anytime I open his enclosure fpr feeding or maintenance It's going to be a challenge to keep him from crawling out onto my hand to go exploring. As if I'm covered with females for him to mate with or,something.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 3, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> True, you're right. But it's nice to have at least one you can take out and interact with without being afraid of getting bit or having it teleport.


Why take any of them out?  Look at it from a spider's point-of-view.  It's their home, their territory, and Godzilla comes by once in a while to grab them.  For what?


----------



## awiec (Nov 3, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I'll breed it and give you some of the spiderlings, will that work?


I've attempted to raise one from a sling, that was not a fun exercise.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Nov 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I don't see that docility in tarantulas is a virtue.  They're much more interesting when they're feisty.


Agreed. I like feisty in any animal. My favorite cat was also devil spawn sent from hell to torture and torment two legged creatures. My favorite snake was a harmless looking little candy cane corn... That would tag you at least five times before you could blink. Etc.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Why take any of them out?  Look at it from a spider's point-of-view.  It's their home, their territory, and Godzilla comes by once in a while to grab them.  For what?


Why not????? I know I will as many times as it will let me. Better that it knows I'm not something thats going to eat it. Much better to interact with things I care about. I know many that get as many Ts as they can and throw a cricket in once in awhile and thats it. Great life for the T. Guess I'm different than most.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 3, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> Much better to interact with things I care about.


Not really.  You feel the same way about venomous snakes?  I used to have cobras.  Most animals don't like to 'interact' with humans.  Most of those that do are domesticated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not usually one to start in on forcing my views.... But keeper.... From what I've seen and learned... Tarantulas are the type of animal that if you care about them then you interact with them as little as possible so as not to disturb them.

The Tarantula probably never learns tp associate you with anything. You're probably a new stimulus to it everytime you interact with it. My oldest Ts don't know me as "Adam" "giver of crickets". My avic was literally scared poopless each time I handled it way back when I got it. 

It's not safe for them and not something they care about. It actually IS a great life for the T to be set up and have a cricket tossed to them every week. Not to be bothered with all the time. 

That's how injured tarantulas and bite reports happen from what I've read.

That being said they're your tarantulas and you can do whatever you want. I'm just saying that I once too had visions of handling my Ts and didn't want to accept they'd be hands off exclusively. But I'm a convert to the ways of better safe than sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 4, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Not really.  You feel the same way about venomous snakes?  I used to have cobras.  Most animals don't like to 'interact' with humans.  Most of those that do are domesticated.


I treat my tarantulas like I like to be treated; fed occasionally and left the heck alone. Am I a bit anti-social? Probably, but the spiders and I have an understanding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thats just what I expected


----------



## cold blood (Nov 4, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Not really.  You feel the same way about venomous snakes?  I used to have cobras.  Most animals don't like to 'interact' with humans.  Most of those that do are domesticated.


or fish for that matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Not really.  You feel the same way about venomous snakes?  I used to have cobras.  Most animals don't like to 'interact' with humans.  Most of those that do are domesticated.


 I raised snakes for almost 20 years, to use a cobra as an example is just stupid. Venomous snakes are wired different, they hunt entirely different, they react to everything different. The non-venomous snakes are the same as 90% of the tarantulas we deal with, CB. They have no idea of what is friend or foe. They have never lived in the wild, never been hunted or for the most part never hunted themselves. All they know is that thing that comes by sometimes gives me food. It's the same with the people that run "snake mills" and "tarantula mills", they don't care about the animal, it's a paycheck. With my snakes I cared for them and they would react to it. I had several that would, come to where ever my hand was and climb on. I've had them curl up and sleep in my lap. When I would get a new one from somebody I could tell it was not use to people. It might strike or bite a couple of times, but after working with it for a few days it would become as gentle as the rest. Maybe Ts don't all react to humans like this, but many will. It's all in how they are treated and overcoming any fear they have. Just like humans, there are some I don't like and nothing they could do will change that. I will "bite" them if I can. The ones I trust, I enjoy being around. So, if anyone wants to get a T, or any pet and throw it in a cage and ignore it, go ahead. Sure it will have a long safe life, but I choose to do more with what I have.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 4, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> IMaybe Ts don't all react to humans like this, but many will. It's all in how they are treated and overcoming any fear they have.


Most of nature doesn't work that way.   You're projecting your thoughts and emotions into wild animals, and it's even more strained when you apply it to invertebrates.  They aren't out their looking for hugs and companionship.  Good intentions mean nothing to them.  You're a potential threat or predator.  Tarantulas run mostly on instinct, so it doesn't matter if they're born in the wild or in a cage.  They're not starting with a clean slate when they're born in captivity.  They're programmed to act the same wherever they are, because it's worked for thousands of years.  They DON'T know about 'that thing comes by and gives me food.'  They can't make the connection; they may eventually figure out that prey is flushed out when there's the commotion of the lid moving, but as far as the understanding that a benevolent being is providing them nourishment, that's ridiculous.  

And no, venomous snakes aren't 'wired different' nor do they 'react to everything different', anymore than a black widow is totally different than other cobweb spiders.   They act like other snakes, they just have a different way to subdue prey.  Cobras are a lot like colubrids in many ways.  Like black racers with fangs.  I had cobras for 9 years, up to 150 at one time.  You have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to venomous snakes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 4, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I don't see that docility in tarantulas is a virtue.  They're much more interesting when they're feisty.


Yeah I generally don't hold my spiders due to urticating hairs, so what fun is a docile one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah I generally don't hold my spiders due to urticating hairs, so what fun is a docile one.


+1.  When I open the cage, I'd much rather have them stand up and extend their fangs, then to kick hairs.  I've got some juvenile Phormictopus that are starting to do occasional defensive poses.  What a sight that is for sore eyes: a NW that gives a proper greeting to an intruder.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Most of nature doesn't work that way.   You're projecting your thoughts and emotions into wild animals, and it's even more strained when you apply it to invertebrates.  They aren't out their looking for hugs and companionship.  Good intentions mean nothing to them.  You're a potential threat or predator.  Tarantulas run mostly on instinct, so it doesn't matter if they're born in the wild or in a cage.  They're not starting with a clean slate when they're born in captivity.  They're programmed to act the same wherever they are, because it's worked for thousands of years.  They DON'T know about 'that thing comes by and gives me food.'  They can't make the connection; they may eventually figure out that prey is flushed out when there's the commotion of the lid moving, but as far as the understanding that a benevolent being is providing them nourishment, that's ridiculous.
> 
> And no, venomous snakes aren't 'wired different' nor do they 'react to everything different', anymore than a black widow is totally different than other cobweb spiders.   They act like other snakes, they just have a different way to subdue prey.  Cobras are a lot like colubrids in many ways.  Like black racers with fangs.  I had cobras for 9 years, up to 150 at one time.  You have no idea what you're talking about when it comes to venomous snakes.


As far as I'm concerned your totally, totally wrong. You do it your way and I'll do it my way. In the snake trade theres a phrase for those that keep venomous snake.

---------- Post added 11-04-2014 at 04:50 PM ----------




Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah I generally don't hold my spiders due to urticating hairs, so what fun is a docile one.


So you have had hairs flicked on you?? Guess I'm doing it wrong, I never have had the pleasure. Not saying I won't one day, just ain't happened yet and I think it's obvious I interact with mine more than anyone else.

---------- Post added 11-04-2014 at 04:59 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> +1.  When I open the cage, I'd much rather have them stand up and extend their fangs, then to kick hairs.  I've got some juvenile Phormictopus that are starting to do occasional defensive poses.  What a sight that is for sore eyes: a NW that gives a proper greeting to an intruder.


WOW, do you have pit bulls too.    No kidding I am surprised someone hasn't run crying to a mod to have me taken off because I don't follow what everyone else thinks. I appreciate a good "discussion" and never hold any hard feelings after. Every snake, tarantula, dog and person is different. What a world it would be with just a bunch of followers. I respect your views and everyones views, they don't have to be the same as mine.


----------



## sublimejimbob (Nov 4, 2014)

I choose not to handle my T's based on expert opinions and observations, that have been compiled over decades by many experienced keepers, not because I am simply a 'sheep'. If the general consensus at this point is that tarantula handling has absolutely no benefit to the spider, then this clearly has justification behind it. Take my A. avic for example, rescued from a local pet store after the owner tried to convince me that it 'liked' being handled. This was true in as far as it didn't attempt to bite him as he forced it out of its enclosure. But it did then proceed to crap all over him and jump about 5ft onto the floor (luckily it wasn't hurt), clearly not happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 4, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> I am surprised someone hasn't run crying to a mod to have me taken off because I don't follow what everyone else thinks.
> 
> WOW, do you have pit bulls too.


No, no one's gone to a moderator about this, but your approach to the hobby is old school, and is being phased out by people who have a better understanding of spiders.  We should respect the little of piece of territory that they have, and let them live without being groped.  Handling big, hairy spiders makes as much sense as handling pet fish.  We have them so we can observe their worlds with as little disruption as possible.    

No pit bulls, but I do have German Shepherds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think I should report you all for stealing my thread lol. But to add onto what Poec is saying, I am also against handling tarantulas because it just unessesarily risks escape and possible injury to yourself and the spider. Sure, maybe an expert could handle a tarantula as one of those demonstrations to show that tarantulas are not bloodthirsty monsters, but just for fun, no sir. Just leave your spider be and observe it. I don't like the feeling of bugs crawling on me anyway

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 4, 2014)

Go for LP, or Lasiodora difficilis/ klugi like you originally wanted. Get GBB if you want a colorfull spider.
I have all three of those lasiodora's you cant go wrong with either.
There are endless cool spiders to choose from:biggrin:.  
My collection is big enough for me right now I can only expand a few spiders at a time now. Slings I could fit I guess.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 4, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I don't like the feeling of bugs crawling on me anyway



Right.  How many other giant invertebrates would you want crawling on you?  Just the size of a tarantula's fangs should be enough to tell you it's not a good idea.


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 5, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I'll breed it and give you some of the spiderlings, will that work?


Actually, that does not sound like a bad idea. You just gave me an idea for my first breeding project 



keeper2013 said:


> Good luck finding a 10 year old MM.


 
 Meh, I'm patient. Anyway reasonably sized specimens are usually readily available.


----------



## timisimaginary (Nov 5, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Right.  How many other giant invertebrates would you want crawling on you?  Just the size of a tarantula's fangs should be enough to tell you it's not a good idea.


having a giant millipede crawl on you is pretty fun. it tickles.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 5, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> having a giant millipede crawl on you is pretty fun. it tickles.



Then when you're in bed, every time you imagine you feel something, you jump up thinking it's a millipede.  Humans aren't supposed to have things crawling on them, whether millipedes, spiders, roaches, or lice.


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Actually, that does not sound like a bad idea. You just gave me an idea for my first breeding project
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm patient. Anyway reasonably sized specimens are usually readily available.


WRONG, try to find a 10 year old MM. Good luck. I have 2 males coming to me this week. I doubt either one is anywhere close to being mature.


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 6, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> WRONG, try to find a 10 year old MM. Good luck. I have 2 males coming to me this week. I doubt either one is anywhere close to being mature.


Again, I'm patient and willing to gamble with unsexed specimens. What fun would life be if we knew exactly what we were going to get and what was going to happen every time we did something?


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 6, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Again, I'm patient and willing to gamble with unsexed specimens. What fun would life be if we knew exactly what we were going to get and what was going to happen every time we did something?


Well, when you spend a lot of money and have to wait years to see what you have, it's not the most 'fun' thing in the world when it turns out that you don't have what you wanted after all.  You need to find better ways to have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeper2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Again, I'm patient and willing to gamble with unsexed specimens. What fun would life be if we knew exactly what we were going to get and what was going to happen every time we did something?


You're still under your mom and dads roof, NO worries, so thats an easy thing for you to say. When you get out in the real world, and real life, it's a great thing to know where your going and to know whats going to happen. Life will bite you in the ass quicker than any T. When the protection of home is gone your outlook will be different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## timisimaginary (Nov 6, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Then when you're in bed, every time you imagine you feel something, you jump up thinking it's a millipede.  Humans aren't supposed to have things crawling on them, whether millipedes, spiders, roaches, or lice.


if i thought it was a millipede, i wouldn't jump up, for starters. nothing about having a millipede crawling on me would alarm or frighten me. if anything, i'd be afraid of crushing the millipede.
and if i felt something crawling on me, i would find the thought of it being a millipede to be reassuring. certainly better than the thought of it being lice.


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 13, 2014)

keeper2013 said:


> You're still under your mom and dads roof, NO worries, so thats an easy thing for you to say. When you get out in the real world, and real life, it's a great thing to know where your going and to know whats going to happen. Life will bite you in the ass quicker than any T. When the protection of home is gone your outlook will be different.


Meh, I'm still gonna have a go at it anyway as A breeding project. We need captive bred A. chalcodes anyway.


----------



## awiec (Nov 13, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Meh, I'm still gonna have a go at it anyway as A breeding project. We need captive bred A. chalcodes anyway.


By the time you get around to it, you might be out of the house already, these are slow burners so they take their time to mature. Also while the genus is cool, the slings go for nothing (for most anyway) and they have big sacks (allegedly up to 1,000 eggs) so make sure you get into contact with multiple vendors so you can get rid of the 100's of babies you will be dealing with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 13, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Meh, I'm still gonna have a go at it anyway as A breeding project. We need captive bred A. chalcodes anyway.


We do?  Why, they are already plentiful and dirt cheap, even cb slings.  Little to gain breeding them IMO.  I'm guessing the male will be long dead before the female is ready anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> We do?  Why, they are already plentiful and dirt cheap, even cb slings.  Little to gain breeding them IMO.  I'm guessing the male will be long dead before the female is ready anyway.


Not from what I've seen.


----------



## awiec (Nov 13, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Not from what I've seen.


That's because it takes one sack to flood the market, these have babies in the number that LPs do. My first member of that genus was a freebie because the seller couldn't get rid of them fast enough. I can also send you to several sellers that sell A.chalcodes for cheap. I'd suggest something like A.seemani BCF or A.moderatum for a breed project. But for a general pet spider you can't go wrong with A.chalcodes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 23, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Okay, I think I've narrowed down my buying choices to this list. Make your recommendations based on it. The reptile show on Nov 1st is coming up so I might pick up one (or more) of these choices:
> 
> Acathoscurria geniculata
> Brachypelma albiceps
> ...


Adding G. pulchripes to this list.


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 13, 2014)

God its been a long ass time since I've made any kind of T related post, at least to me. I've mostly been laying low in the tarantula hobby, mostly concentrating on my other hobbies, cacti and music, including recently starting a parody deathcore project (I'm releasing a slam song as a demo cause I'm lazy ) but my interest in Ts is far from dead. All of them are still alive, but not eating cause they simply refuse to eat, cause you know, its the winter. My GBB that I will probably have to rehouse soon has been living off of prekilled roaches because live ones burrow into the coco fiber. 

So yeah, going to probably resume buying Ts in the spring, and I am going to stick to my little shopping list that I posted on this thread. So yeah, look foward to new arrivals in the spring!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## awiec (Dec 15, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> God its been a long ass time since I've made any kind of T related post, at least to me. I've mostly been laying low in the tarantula hobby, mostly concentrating on my other hobbies, cacti and music, including recently starting a parody deathcore project (I'm releasing a slam song as a demo cause I'm lazy ) but my interest in Ts is far from dead. All of them are still alive, but not eating cause they simply refuse to eat, cause you know, its the winter. My GBB that I will probably have to rehouse soon has been living off of prekilled roaches because live ones burrow into the coco fiber.
> 
> So yeah, going to probably resume buying Ts in the spring, and I am going to stick to my little shopping list that I posted on this thread. So yeah, look foward to new arrivals in the spring!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


If you still have your heart set on breeding I'd go with pulchripes and pulchra, both are pretty gentle spider and are in high demand plus spring time is when people are hatching out slings everywhere so you'll have many things to choose from.


----------



## Fishcrunch (Dec 15, 2014)

It's never too late to get some Avicularia, far more interesting IMO than Aphonopelma or Brachypelma.


----------



## awiec (Dec 15, 2014)

Fishcrunch said:


> It's never too late to get some Avicularia, far more interesting IMO than Aphonopelma or Brachypelma.


If you have followed Driller's adventures, he's had issues with T in the past and has now focused on very hardy species. I agree that my avics are very fun to observe and apparently simple to breed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fishcrunch said:


> It's never too late to get some Avicularia, far more interesting IMO than Aphonopelma or Brachypelma.


Bad idea for Driller, I doubt he could keep a cactus alive. I feel bad for any living creature under his care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Dec 22, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Bad idea for Driller, I doubt he could keep a cactus alive. I feel bad for any living creature under his care.


While it is not funny that this is true, your wording is hilarious....with friends like you, Driller may hone his husbandry and, someday be a veteran on these boards helping other young and struggling newbies...good on ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 22, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I doubt he could keep a cactus alive.


 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?264989-Cacti-Collecting! 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 22, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?264989-Cacti-Collecting!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Didn't even know you had some hah. Are they brown yet or green still 

---------- Post added 12-22-2014 at 03:20 PM ----------




bscheidt1020 said:


> While it is not funny that this is true, your wording is hilarious....with friends like you, Driller may hone his husbandry and, someday be a veteran on these boards helping other young and struggling newbies...good on ya.


People find me funny when I'm my most serious, this is yet another example, and to this day, that aspect of my personality and people's reactions is amusing and odd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Dec 22, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Didn't even know you had some hah. Are they brown yet or green still
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-22-2014 at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I believe driller has been able to keep them alive, cactus are probably the one thing that need less care than a tarantula besides a rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Dec 22, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Didn't even know you had some hah. Are they brown yet or green still
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-22-2014 at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I understand that more than you will know bro...I don't think most people have quite figured what to make of me yet....maybe in my next 30 years...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fishcrunch said:


> It's never too late to get some Avicularia, far more interesting IMO than Aphonopelma or Brachypelma.


Well what are some beginner avics then? Apparently where most people screw up is sealing them in a musty humid container with no ventilation. I read on this forum that the key to keeping them alive is giving them as much ventilation as possible, including giving them a big container as slings for even better air circulation.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 24, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Well what are some beginner avics then? Apparently where most people screw up is sealing them in a musty humid container with no ventilation. I read on this forum that the key to keeping them alive is giving them as much ventilation as possible, including giving them a big container as slings for even better air circulation.


Careful! Ventilation, yes - but not to the point of ruining the micro-climate. It's a thin line if you haven't kept them before. Often takes some experimenting to get it right, during which most people lose a sling or two. 

There's no real "beginner" Avic in that sense, by the way. A. laeta / A. diversipes are more on the defensive side behaving like Tappies and sometimes A. versicolor can behave like them, too. A. avic, A. metallica, A. velutina are very chill in general however, though all of them are prone to bolt if startled. Arboreals in general do require more control of the situation from the keeper, they are way more agile than ground-dwellers. Quite frankly, in terms of housing, if you're dead-set on getting one, at least get a cage from Jamies (for example) for arboreal slings - those come with a good amount of ventilation already. Also, KKs are the worst options to house Avics in.


----------



## awiec (Dec 25, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Well what are some beginner avics then? Apparently where most people screw up is sealing them in a musty humid container with no ventilation. I read on this forum that the key to keeping them alive is giving them as much ventilation as possible, including giving them a big container as slings for even better air circulation.


Don't do it, Fishcrunch is not aware of the the difficulties you've had in the past, stick to your original game plan. The avics will be there when you are ready and there will be more to choose from as new species are getting a foothold in the US as we speak. I got an avic as my first T but I had years of experience with wild spiders, while you have had experiences with cactus so play to your strengths and stick to the arid species. You'll feel much better that you helped them thrive instead of being neurotic about an avic and get upset if it should perish. Just got your's and the spider's best interests in mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------

